# w2 or t4 slip question



## deannw

does anyone know if we have to send in a t4 slip in place of w2 or can we just declare the income and exclusion on 2555 and transfer to 1040


----------



## Guest

deannw said:


> does anyone know if we have to send in a t4 slip in place of w2 or can we just declare the income and exclusion on 2555 and transfer to 1040


Hi Dean,

I just mailed four 1040's prepared by my accountant. There weren't any T4's - just the 2555 attached to the 1040.


----------



## pwdunn

deannw said:


> does anyone know if we have to send in a t4 slip in place of w2 or can we just declare the income and exclusion on 2555 and transfer to 1040


IMHO, what is the IRS going to do with a T4? Just tell them what your earned income was and hopefully they'll believe you.

It has your Social Insurance Number on it, and under no circumstances do you want the IRS to have that! (IMHO--the rule of thumb is don't give them more information than what you are absolutely required to give, for anything they know can be used against you.)


----------

